# Have a few questions help??



## b.butch (Jan 6, 2008)

Fist off i have a savage 308, i was wondering if it is good for white tails up to around 300yd's or so. Next question i'm thinking about getting another rifle ethier a tikka are a A-bolt browning in a 7mm,7mm wsm,or a 30-06 what does everyone think. what are ya'll opinoin which would be the best round, gun thanks


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

The gun is only as good as the shooter. You can take deer out that far, ONLY if you are comfortable with that shot. As far as your other gun choices, all of them are good. I think that the 30.06 might be a little bit better becasue the ammo is everywhere. :2cents:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Tikka T3 Hunter in 300wsm and just love it. It will shoot more accurately then I ever can. The bolt cycles like silk and the wood stock is pretty nice for a inexpensive rifle. Top it with a quality scope and you can't go wrong.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if your .308 is a bolt or not but I thought savage and thought about the model 99 lever action. The .308 is very predominate for long range shooting...more common than all of the other calibers you listed. The Browning is a nice firearm as they have always been into looks than accuracy. The Tikka is into accuracy as it is not far from their high dollar seller (Sako), they are almost one and the same. The main difference between the Tikka and Sako is the stock and action. The action of the Sako comes caliber specific, 3 sizes only. The tikka is the generalization the the Sako, usually 5 sizes. Both are extremely accurate, the Sako the better of the two and usually twice the price. The barrels are supposed to be the same. So, what it comes down to, if you are a reloader, you should be able to make the tikka shoot hole after hole, given the ability. Just remember these facts...spend as much on the scope as the gun, make clean confident shots, use a gun you are not scarred of, and hunt safe.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

your 308 will kill deer out to 400 yards and then some with the right bullet and the right placement, no real need to buy a new gun because of being limited on range!!, plus going to the 7mm you are actually going to a smaller, and lighter bullet, so not sure why you want to do that. that said, no one needs a reason to buy another rifle in my eyes, but wondering why, also, if i was to recomend a rifle to you , another savage is always a great buy, they are priced right, came along way in looks over the years, and are second to none in the accuracy dept. , But I am a remington man, so I would tell you to buy a remington rifle! they are known for being the most accurate rifle out of the box for years now!,and you will not find an actions used more to build custom rifles on, bar none!!, and the list of aftermarket parts are out thereten folt to everyother company on the market!!, Browning / sako/Berreta! are good rifles, but the odds are in your favor in the accuracy dept, with a remington, or a savage , long before a a browning/sako( tikka)/berreta!!!, If I had to pick from you list of calibers you have, I would stick with the basic 7mm remington mag, ammoo is easier to find, and it has a proven track record!, but for long range work!, you should look into something like a 300 remington ultra mag, or a 300 weatherby!, or a 338 ultra mag!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

308 doesn't have any problems at the range you asked about(300 yd) mostly it is the shooter who doesn't pratice at that range.
As for the 30-06 it just holds a tiny miniscule speed improvement over the 308.
Why do you want a different caliber. Just to dump the 308? Or are you looking for some thing to hunt bigger game like elk?

I would stick with a Savage also, best buy for the money today.

 Al


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with those that have said the is very little difference between the 308 and the 30-06. If you are looking for more power, you should either go up to one of the magnums you suggested, or don't even bother. The 308 is an awesome cartridge. There is nothing wrong with a 30-06 either, except that you won't find much difference with what you already have. As for brands, I am a Savage guy, through and through. They are making some very nice guns these days and if you think you are going to beat the accuracy of an "out of the box" Savage, it will be pure luck if you do. The best chance of getting a great OOB shooter is with Savage.


----------

